# Gold deposits in Ontario?



## Ian_B (Mar 28, 2008)

Hey guys/gals I'm wondering if anybody out their knows of any gold deposits in ontario I've done a little research and all I'm able to find is Madoc has some gold. I know it's a shot in the dark but I wouldn't mind trying my hand at panning but driving for 3 hours is kind of a turn off lol. For the record I'm located near Ottawa.

thanks for any help

Ian


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 28, 2008)

Ian, look in local creeks and gravel bars. Panning takes a little bit of practice but once you learn it, it is well worth while as you can stop just about anywhere and grab a pan full of material just to see.

Were I live there is not any gold but there are glacial deposits from canada near by (about 1 1/2 hours). I pan local creeks also because you can find all kinds of stuff.


----------



## skyline27 (Mar 29, 2008)

There's one vein that nobody ever found that's in a place where nobody ever found any gold...


----------



## calgoldrecyclers (Mar 31, 2008)

Ian,
the closest i can find to where you are in Ottawa, is Peterborough. out thatta way. about three hours from where you are. any area streams and creeks in that area look promissing. not much in your neck of the woods. while, you are close to quebec, you are far and away from the goldfields of quebec. but, then again, gold is where you find it!


----------



## Irons (Mar 31, 2008)

calgoldrecyclers said:


> Ian,
> the closest i can find to where you are in Ottawa, is Peterborough. out thatta way. about three hours from where you are. any area streams and creeks in that area look promissing. not much in your neck of the woods. while, you are close to quebec, you are far and away from the goldfields of quebec. but, then again, gold is where you find it!



I live quite a distance from the Gold Fields of Quebec too but the Glaciers were kind enough to bring the Gold from there to here. 8)


----------



## JustinNH (Mar 31, 2008)

Indeed they were kind enough! 8) 
But dont forget Dodge mine in NH... its also in the rocks


----------



## Noxx (Mar 31, 2008)

Why don't you make a trip to Val-d'Or in Quebec ?
I know they have/had a lot of gold there.


----------



## Ian_B (Mar 31, 2008)

thanks for all the replies I'll look into Val-d'Or and I'll be checking out the culverts around my parts to see if they collected anything worth while over the winter


----------



## Gotrek (Apr 1, 2008)

The Red Lake/Rice Lake fault/belt Stretches well into ontario (still far from you but still)

Most of the gold in Manitoba is in the Rice Lake Belt. As much as 155grams/T in some samples.


----------



## CarlClassen (Apr 20, 2008)

Ian_B said:


> Hey guys/gals I'm wondering if anybody out their knows of any gold deposits in ontario I've done a little research and all I'm able to find is Madoc has some gold. I know it's a shot in the dark but I wouldn't mind trying my hand at panning but driving for 3 hours is kind of a turn off lol. For the record I'm located near Ottawa.
> 
> thanks for any help
> 
> Ian



Did you ever find anything? I'm in Ottawa as well and i've always wanted to try panning just for the fun of it...


----------



## Ian_B (May 23, 2008)

I haven't really been able to do any panning yet work is keeping me very busy right now, although their is this one creek that I have noticed that comes from a mountainous region around my work. Last yearit was very low and muddy now because of the huge snowfall last year has raised quite a bit and the mud was all washed away and it shows a fair amount of sandy deposits with some black wisps in it.


----------

